# Kimono cut suit



## kerry engels

What are the differences in a kimono jacket and a French cut jacket? I am in the market for a bite suit, I train mainly in PSA and target the left bicep. On many of the manufacturer's sites they say a "kimono cut" jacket is popular for body bites and police/ military training. What is different about the kimono cut? What are most of the PSA decoys using?

Thanks


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I have a Kimono cut Demanet jacket and it's built more for upper body work. The regular cut will protect, but the Kimono cut is more for decoys who are routinely working upper body dogs, teaching them to target there etc. It's got more padding in the bite areas, and when you move your arms in a specific way it has kind of a built in bite bar in it.


----------



## Mic Foster

French cut is tailored to your upper body...cut in closer to the arm pits. Kimono creates sort of a winged effect under the arm. 

Almost all PSA decoys use a french cut suit.


----------



## Jonathan Katz

A Kimono suit is so you don't feel the dog. PSA decoys for the most part use ring suits. I want the dog to hunt for the arm in the suit and the arm needs to accessible. When we were designing the PSA cut with Seyaeneve they tried to get us to use Kimono suit and I told them if that's what they send I will send it back to them.


----------



## Evan Stuart

Kimono suits don't have a gap in padding between the shoulder to back seem, making them a little less mobile. I use a competition jacket ( French cut) and don't have any problems with upper body bites, front or back. Plus, I can move much quicker. Contact Thad Peterson. His website is www.linguists.com. I bought my suit through him and he can help you get a suit custom made for your needs. Extra padding, PSA bicep covers, etc. Great guy to work with.


----------



## Chris Keister

I prefer French cut but you will defiantly fell it more than a kimono cut. Depends on your decoy and the dogs you are working. I worked a nasty hard biting dog recently in a comp jacket with gauntlets and he tore me up. 

I will assume you are doing more training than trailing. If you are working PSA dogs that bite hard, and your working grip properly I would strongly recommend not getting a comp jacket. Semi comp with gauntlets or kimono. I like semi comp with about 1/2 in extra in the arms for gauntlets or more room to slip the bites.


----------



## kerry engels

Jonathan Katz said:


> A Kimono suit is so you don't feel the dog. PSA decoys for the most part use ring suits. I want the dog to hunt for the arm in the suit and the arm needs to accessible. When we were designing the PSA cut with Seyaeneve they tried to get us to use Kimono suit and I told them if that's what they send I will send it back to them.


 
Seyaeneve makes a PSA cut suit ? What do they do different than a French cut suit? 

Thanks


----------



## kerry engels

Chris Keister said:


> I prefer French cut but you will defiantly fell it more than a kimono cut. Depends on your decoy and the dogs you are working. I worked a nasty hard biting dog recently in a comp jacket with gauntlets and he tore me up.
> 
> I will assume you are doing more training than trailing. If you are working PSA dogs that bite hard, and your working grip properly I would strongly recommend not getting a comp jacket. Semi comp with gauntlets or kimono. I like semi comp with about 1/2 in extra in the arms for gauntlets or more room to slip the bites.


Yea, my suit will be used only for training. I train in PSA and have decided on a semi comp French cut suit with training weight arms and PSA cuffs on the biceps. 

Out of the suits I have used so far I prefer arms that fit "snug". It seems to make the dog take your arm in there mouth instead of just fabric. I feel this allows me to judge the grip much better and is far less painful than when they get a mouth full of suit and pinch you with the front of there mouth.

Thanks for the input, Kerry


----------



## Joby Becker

kerry engels said:


> Yea, my suit will be used only for training. I train in PSA and have decided on a semi comp French cut suit with training weight arms and PSA cuffs on the biceps.
> 
> Out of the suits I have used so far I prefer arms that fit "snug". It seems to make the dog take your arm in there mouth instead of just fabric. I feel this allows me to judge the grip much better and is far less painful than when they get a mouth full of suit and pinch you with the front of there mouth.
> 
> Thanks for the input, Kerry


and the dog doesnt have to waste effort looking for you in there either, and displays better biting behaviors...


----------



## Geoff Empey

Evan Stuart said:


> Kimono suits don't have a gap in padding between the shoulder to back seem, making them a little less mobile. I use a competition jacket ( French cut) and don't have any problems with upper body bites, front or back. Plus, I can move much quicker. Contact Thad Peterson. His website is www.linguists.com. I bought my suit through him and he can help you get a suit custom made for your needs. Extra padding, PSA bicep covers, etc. Great guy to work with.


Evan Thad's website is this .. http://www.ringsuits.com/


----------



## Ryan Venables

I'll second that he's a great guy to work with. Just bought a FR suit off him, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Evan Stuart

Geoff Empey said:


> Evan Thad's website is this .. http://www.ringsuits.com/


 
Haha, yeah. Auto correct on my phone without proof reading. My bad. Thanks for catching it.


----------



## Evan Stuart

Ryan Venables said:


> I'll second that he's a great guy to work with. Just bought a FR suit off him, can't wait to get it!


 
Unfortunately, the wait will probably be a long one. It took 4 months to get mine, and we are pushing 6 months on our club jacket. However, well worth the wait. You will love it!


----------



## Ryan Venables

Evan Stuart said:


> Unfortunately, the wait will probably be a long one. It took 4 months to get mine, and we are pushing 6 months on our club jacket. However, well worth the wait. You will love it!


He did let me know it was going to be a bit, as I out the order in just before they did their summer shutdown. Looking fwd to it


----------



## kerry engels

Ryan Venables said:


> He did let me know it was going to be a bit, as I out the order in just before they did their summer shutdown. Looking fwd to it


 
Did you oder a Seyaeneve suit? When is there shutdown and how long is it?


----------



## Ryan Venables

I did order Seynaeve. I don't know how long the workers in Belgium take off. I'd ask Thad. I'm expecting mine in Sept'ish.

What I will say, since I saw a new suit yesterday is that go with what Thad recommends if you want a Seynaeve suit. He suggested a semi-comp jacket... I'm glad I went with that as the training weight was HUGE and very bulky which would restrict movement... But the suit was obviously new and hasn't been broken in. I also went with training pants.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

I got my suit from Demenat. It took no more that 2 weeks from the time he got my money till it was at my door.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I got my suit from Demenat. It took no more that 2 weeks from the time he got my money till it was at my door.


Our club decoy just got a new Demanet also a couple weeks ago. I think it took 5 weeks, but he also ordered it right before the Coupe, and they told him that would cause a short delay. No breaking in necessary, that's one thing I love about Demanet's, it's already nice and flexible.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

I havent found a Jacket I like yet for training. I wish they had more padding across my chest. Not to much needed in the arms but the chest gets cut up a bit. Even with a training weight jacket.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I havent found a Jacket I like yet for training. I wish they had more padding across my chest. Not to much needed in the arms but the chest gets cut up a bit. Even with a training weight jacket.


Have you talked to Demanet? I bet they could do a custom jacket with more padding in the chest. They also used to make "under jackets", not sure what else to call them. It was just a jacket that you could put on under the suit, that velcro'd shut in the front. I had one, but it "disappeared" at some point, was loaned to someone who never returned it. It would be easy to take the arms off and just make it into a vest so you don't add bulk to the arms where it's not needed, just the chest area.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: under jacket padding*

There was a PSA decoy I saw in Las Vegas (10? years ago) that had a vest that looked like it was made from a moving company
packing blanket? If you're handing with a sewing machine or know someone who is? It shouldn't be too hard to add a little padding?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

I have tons of padding and stuff. Just saying the next suit I order will be very customized. I just think it takes owning a few suits and training a few dogs to know what you really want.


----------



## Evan Stuart

Daniel-

I have a JM Jacket that sounds about what you would like. It was custom ordered by Thad for working Police dogs/ dogs that target chest and shoulders that has additional padding in that area. I don't feel a thing when working dogs in that. Seynaeve can do the same thing for you.


----------

